# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Lucidity Festival To Bring Eclectic Blend of Music, Art and Lucid Dreaming to SB - The Bottom Line

## Dream Guide Team

The Bottom Line*Lucidity Festival To Bring Eclectic Blend of Music, Art and Lucid Dreaming to SB**The Bottom Line*Artists, musicians and performers are coming from all across the country to perform at Lucidity Festival, a transformational arts and music festival that will revolve around the concept of *lucid dreaming*. Lucidity Festival, which will take place in *...***

----------

